# Research article: Efficacy of antibiotherapy for treating flatus incontinence associated with small intestinal bacterial overgrowth



## gas_leak (Oct 31, 2017)

Just found this research article online, published 2017 in France. If nothing else, hopefully it means more notice is being taken of gas incontinence and more research will be carried out.

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0180835


----------

